# penn 975cs



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

Used twice complete with box and accessories.
Cheap plastic spacer under spool nut replaced with a 3-113h ball bearing 150.00 shipped.
also slosh 20 with wheeler mag sideplate
80.00 shipped.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*check pm's*

tom, check your pm's .. very interested in the daiwa.


----------



## Cocoyam (Oct 8, 2003)

*975cs*



kinnakeettom said:


> Used twice complete with box and accessories.
> Cheap plastic spacer under spool nut replaced with a 3-113h ball bearing 150.00 shipped.
> also slosh 20 with wheeler mag sideplate
> 80.00 shipped.



I know this is a long shot but is the Penn still available?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

13 years dude...... 13 years...


----------

